
File 17 is glimpse into still-secret 28 pages about 9/11 - aburan28
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/fe56c5d224a8463aa7cfc6ccf4689122/file-17-glimpse-still-secret-28-pages-about-911
======
pseingatl
For citizens of countries that provide little or no assistance to their
foreign nationals overseas, like the United States, it usually comes as a
shock when they find out that other countries are more forthcoming, helping
them to find medical treatment, get settled at school, and in the case of
wealthier countries, providing interim financial assistance. Many Saudi
students in the United States are on government scholarships. The government
is responsible for them so it should not be surprising that from time to time
it assisted those it believed were legitimate students upon request.

